# I Miss Ronald Reagan



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

The most terrifying words in the English language are: I'm from the government and I'm here to help.' - Ronald Reagan

'The trouble with our liberal friends is not that they're ignorant; it's just that they know so much that isn't so.' - Ronald Reagan

'Of the four wars in my lifetime, none came about because the U.S. Was too strong.'
- Ronald Reagan

'I have wondered at times about what the Ten Commandments would have looked like if Moses had run them through the U.S. Congress.' Ronald Reagan

'The taxpayer: That's someone who works for the federal government but doesn't have to take the civil service examination.' 
- Ronald Reagan

'Government is like a baby: An alimentary canal with a big appetite at one end and no sense of responsibility at the other.' 
- Ronald Reagan

'The nearest thing to eternal life we will ever see on this earth is a government program.' - Ronald Reagan

'It seems to me that all those in favor of abortion have already been born' -Ronald Reagan

'It has been said that politics is the second oldest profession. I have learned that it bears a striking resemblance to the first.' - Ronald Reagan

'Government's view of the economy could be summed up in a few short phrases: If it moves, tax it. If it keeps moving, regulate it. And if it stops moving, subsidize it. Ronald Reagan

'Politics is not a bad profession. If you succeed, there are many rewards; if you disgrace yourself, you can always write a book.' - Ronald Reagan

'No arsenal, or no weapon in the arsenals of the world, is as formidable as the will and moral courage of free men and women.'- Ronald Reagan

'If we ever forget that we're one nation under God , then we will be a nation gone under.'
- Ronald=Reagan


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

"Some people spend an entire lifetime wondering if they made a difference in the world. But, the Marines don't have that problem." -Ronald Reagan


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> "Some people spend an entire lifetime wondering if they made a difference in the world. But, the Marines don't have that problem." -Ronald Reagan


sweet..........


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Eleanor Roosevelt's is my favorite though....

"The Marines I have seen around the world have the cleanest bodies, the filthiest minds, the highest morale, and the lowest morals of any group of animals I have ever seen. Thank God for the United States Marine Corps!"


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Nodak_Norsk said:


> Eleanor Roosevelt's is my favorite though....
> 
> "The Marines I have seen around the world have the cleanest bodies, the filthiest minds, the highest morale, and the lowest morals of any group of animals I have ever seen. Thank God for the United States Marine Corps!"


I bet ol' Eleanor was a hoot with a few Sherries in her!... :beer:


----------



## Conservit (Mar 25, 2009)

OK don't shoot at me or anything...but I have a question for you guys.

Do you remember when Ronald Reagan said "I think we should save the grain and export the farmers" in response to what should be done with the huge quanities of "extra grain" in the 1980's .

Shortly after I remember seeing bumper stickers that said 
"Save the FARM export Reagan"

the reason I ask is because I have a friend that claims to be a huge RR fan...but thinks I am crazy....OK i may be crazy but does anyone else remember this?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Possible I suppose, but I don't remember it. I found a site with all Ronald Reagans quotes, but I don't remember that one.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Hopefully, somewhere the next Ronald Reagan is developing, to undo the mess that is coming to be with this president.


----------



## Conservit (Mar 25, 2009)

southdakbearfan said:


> Hopefully, somewhere the next Ronald Reagan is developing, to undo the mess that is coming to be with this president.


As well as the mess that was left for him? :roll:


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Conservit said:


> southdakbearfan said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully, somewhere the next Ronald Reagan is developing, to undo the mess that is coming to be with this president.
> ...


Hey, meow.... :roll:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Conservit said:


> southdakbearfan said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully, somewhere the next Ronald Reagan is developing, to undo the mess that is coming to be with this president.
> ...


Yep, that too, and the 10x multiplier that has been put on it in 3 months.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm gonna take a wild guess that Conservit isn't short for "conservative".

How close am I?


----------



## Nodak_Norsk (Aug 5, 2007)

Csquared said:


> I'm gonna take a wild guess that Conservit isn't short for "conservative".
> 
> How close am I?


Along the general lines :wink:


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> Possible I suppose, but I don't remember it. I found a site with all Ronald Reagans quotes, but I don't remember that one.


http://www.heritage.org/

which brings you to this.

http://www.reagansheritage.org/


----------



## Conservit (Mar 25, 2009)

Csquared said:


> I'm gonna take a wild guess that Conservit isn't short for "conservative".
> 
> How close am I?


You are right on. It is short for Conservation...something i am passionate about. And I could care less which party holds the presidency as long as that person is doing right by the people.

I will not follow blindly behind any leader just because the hat they wear is red or blue.

I also have my doubts about most of the people in power today, they seem to be self serving and near-sighted, but we need to quit looking the other way just because the may be republican or democrat. But no matter which side of the aisle you look... I guarantee you will find good and evil. :2cents:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Conservit, I think you will find most conservatives on here agree that they don't vote republican or democrat. To many republicans are not conservative anymore. 
I don't know how many times in the past I have said I wish one side or the other would get it right. The democrats need to keep their hands of my guns and forget socialism. The republicans need to stop putting business at the top of their pedestal and be more conservation minded.

This is how I look at myself when talking about conservation. I consider myself a conservationist, and not a preservationist. There is a big difference. I want to keep as much of our natural ecosystem intact as I can. Enough has gone to the rip, rape, and run crowd. However, in the interest of humanity when real emergencies arise I will back of some because people come first. However, often it's realy the desire to make a cheap buck and not a humanitarian emergency.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

> I also have my doubts about most of the people in power today, they seem to be self serving and near-sighted, but we need to quit looking the other way just because the may be republican or democrat.


Thanks for not waiting too long to post something I could agree with! 

But I disagree about the shortsightedness. I believe the knuckleheads in power are very much goal oriented.......they just can't discuss that "goal" until they've succeeded at tipping the odds comfortably in their favor. 

You sound like a good guy, Conservit. I just wanted to rattle your chain a little because Reagan happens to be the last _electable_ Republican I can say I actually liked, so I could subliminally shift into defense mode. :wink:

Along the topic lines of this thread, I'm wondering if the unions will hate Obama now that he has vowed to "break it off in the arsses" of the UAW members who most certainly voted for him like they hated Reagan for firing the air traffic controllers for violating a federal contract...after ample warning.

Oh, I almost forgot...he fired them because he hated unions !!!!!

Silly me. :roll:


----------



## Conservit (Mar 25, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> Conservit, I think you will find most conservatives on here agree that they don't vote republican or democrat. To many republicans are not conservative anymore.
> I don't know how many times in the past I have said I wish one side or the other would get it right. The democrats need to keep their hands of my guns and forget socialism. The republicans need to stop putting business at the top of their pedestal and be more conservation minded.
> 
> Some will label me as a "fence-rider" so be it, honestly I guess that is exactly what i am. I was brought up in a family that was registered Democrat, so I also registered democrat, I probably should have read my civics book more and my outdoor magazines less :wink: But I have never gotten caught up much in the us vs them of politics. Be it my lack of knowledge or just the fact I think more could be accomplished if there was less energy spent arguing and more on the real problems in the world we live in.
> ...


----------

